# NMETC - Is it worth it?



## Unaguave (May 20, 2013)

They charge a $200 non-refundable application fee.  It does NOT guarantee admission.  I mean, really?  Can a brother at least get a heads up as to how many slots you might have available, what the acceptance rate is and all that jazz BEFORE I take a plunge?  Or how about this:  a smaller application fee.  That way it won't smell like a scam.  

I'm sure NMETC makes good on their promise to get you trained up to take the NREMT but the application fee seems like a fast and easy way to make a few extra bucks on all the suckers that WON'T be admitted.  Is there something I'm missing?  Does it really cost this much to consider a student for admission into the program?  If so NMETC may need to review their overhead costs.

Thoughts?  Should I give it a shot?  They accept the GI Bill so it's tempting to go with them and knock out the hands-on training at the end of the program rather than pay out-of-pocket with PERCOM and have to take 6 2-day trips to PERCOM's training sites (10 hours one way).

Also, does anyone have any experience with setting up your own clinical and ride along rotations?  Do you normally have to pay for this?  How difficult is it to find a site to knock out your hours in a metropolitan area like Houston or Austin?  I'm asking because NMETC doesn't set those up apparently.


----------



## PotatoMedic (May 21, 2013)

I have a coworker who went to that program.  According to her, she had to find clinical sites at the last minute because the school said they had them. but either they fell through or something.  but the school did not have them.  

i would like to note that my shift keys failed while typing this post...-_-


----------

